# AC Compressor



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Got a question for you all. In my car I have replaced the AC compressor 3 times (I am currently on the 3rd). Granted I am getting them at the JY for pennies on the dime, but I swear, none of them are lasting longer than 2 months. They run fine, work fine, but the (bearing?) I guess is just crapping out. Is there some sort of alingment check that anyone knows of? On this compressor, I put the belt on to what I am estimating is the 3/8 deflection the FSM says but then when the clutch engauaged I would get the olde "belt loose" squeal. So I gave the tensioner an extra little crank.
I am at a loss her folks. Luckley the thing stilll works like it should, pumping out nice cold air but man when the compressor is not engauged that thing is making all kinds of a racket.

Any ideals other than the fact I am pulling them from the junk yard let me know.

Thanks
Jake


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Your car is 13+ years old and so are the ones your getting these off of. Just keep replacing or poney up and get a reman one with a warranty because when all is said and done, how much do you think your spending on old ones plus recharges?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

A new or remanufactured compressor comes with the right amount of PAG oil in it and the ports are plugged so no moisture gets inside. Oh and correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the tensioning bolt at the bottom for the A/C belt works the opposite way... so it's lefty - tighty and righty - loosey.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Twiz said:


> A new or remanufactured compressor comes with the right amount of PAG oil in it and the ports are plugged so no moisture gets inside. Oh and correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the tensioning bolt at the bottom for the A/C belt works the opposite way... so it's lefty - tighty and righty - loosey.


your right about the tension belt.....I have messed with that...
HATEnFATE,,, you have to be about the most negative person when it come's to getting parts from the yard . I know what you are saying though,,, Maybe in about 5 more compressors I will be up to the cost of a new or referb compressor and "again" your right after replacing 8 of them I would be about even.. the recharges are free..... and the labor is mine,,,,,,
I know they are old and can be expected to go bad but I just can't figure 3 compressors doing the same thing in about the same amout of time... Thats why I was wondering if it could be "something else other than getting it from the junk yard".

Thanks for the help....


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

No, I'm all about yard parts but it depends what your getting. I work for a Toyota dealership and we get yard parts for a lot of cars that we don't sell them for. A/C compressors are one of the things we will not get used. 

P.S. my car is half composed of parts from a 92 SE-R sitting in a local yard.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

jakehale said:


> Got a question for you all. In my car I have replaced the AC compressor 3 times (I am currently on the 3rd). Granted I am getting them at the JY for pennies on the dime, but I swear, none of them are lasting longer than 2 months. They run fine, work fine, but the (bearing?) I guess is just crapping out. Is there some sort of alingment check that anyone knows of? On this compressor, I put the belt on to what I am estimating is the 3/8 deflection the FSM says but then when the clutch engauaged I would get the olde "belt loose" squeal. So I gave the tensioner an extra little crank.
> I am at a loss her folks. Luckley the thing stilll works like it should, pumping out nice cold air but man when the compressor is not engauged that thing is making all kinds of a racket.
> 
> Any ideals other than the fact I am pulling them from the junk yard let me know.
> ...


I have had good luck with yard compressors for R12 cars. 
I replace the oil, put in a NEW dryer and vac pump for several hours. 
Most compressors I had die ran out of oil !!! (again R12)


----------

